# ALU saw mill ???



## ksor (Jul 15, 2014)

Here is my try for an ALU saw mill !  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Remember to translate with the combobox to the right just under the menu line !

http://kelds.weebly.com/afsluttede-projekter.html


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 15, 2014)

The concept is not bad, anyway…


----------

